# I-Pod als Wechseldatenträger verwenden?



## partitionist (5. September 2006)

Hallo Leute, ich hab mein I-Pod Photo immer mit I-Tunes verwendet doch ich konnte nie im Explorer auf die den Speicher/Musik zugreifen das ging nur mit I-Tunes. Meine Frage wie kann ich mein I-Pod als Wechseldatenträger einstellen/zurücksetzen damit ich manuell alle Lieder zusammensetzen kann. Bei der erst Installation wurde gefragt ob sie I-Pod als Wechseldatenträger oder mit I-Tunes verwenden wollen, wie komme ich dahin``?


----------



## deepthroat (5. September 2006)

Hi.

Also erstmal müßtest du feststellen ob du einen Windows oder einen Mac i-Pod hast. Der Unterschied liegt darin das der Windows i-Pod ein FAT oder NTFS Dateisystem benutzt und der Mac i-Pod ein HFS+ Dateisystem (welches Windows selbst nicht lesen kann). Siehe http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=61672

Je nachdem müßtest du den i-Pod umformatieren - dabei gehen natürlich alle Daten verloren.
 Siehe http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=60983

Wenn du dann einen Windows i-Pod hast, dann kannst du ihn wie hier http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=93651 beschrieben in den "Disk Modus" bekommen.

Gruß


----------



## Gumbo (5. September 2006)

FAT kann von beiden Betriebssystemen (Windows und Mac OS X) gelesen und beschrieben werden.


----------



## deepthroat (5. September 2006)

Übrigens, das mit dem "manuell alle Lieder zusammensetzen" wird nicht so einfach funktionieren, da der i-Pod eine Datenbank (-Datei) verwendet um die Lieder zu verwalten und die Dateinamen beliebig gewählt werden können. Um eine Datei hinzuzufügen mußt du erstmal die Datei auf den i-Pod kopieren und dann in die DB eintragen. Dafür gibt's dann natürlich Programme die das können - wie z.B. YamiPod.

Gruß


----------



## partitionist (5. September 2006)

Ich kann doch mein I-pod auch mit dem Updater wiederherstellen oder


----------



## Iceripper (5. September 2006)

Huhu,

also das mit dem Wechseldatenträger, bei den IPods ist nur auf andere Daten bezogen.
Zum Beispiel, Word-,Bilddatein etc.
Auf Musik kann man (zumindest nicht legal) zugreifen.
Das hat mit dem Kopierschutz zu tun.
Ich glaube Apple hielt es für schlechte Puplicity, wenn massig Leute mit mehreren Gig´s Musik rumlaufen und es sich jeder Kumpel mit nem Rechner schnell runterläd 

Mfg Andy


----------



## deepthroat (5. September 2006)

Iceripper hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Huhu,
> 
> also das mit dem Wechseldatenträger, bei den IPods ist nur auf andere Daten bezogen.
> Zum Beispiel, Word-,Bilddatein etc.
> Auf Musik kann man (zumindest nicht legal) zugreifen.


Warum soll es nicht legal sein auf meine Musik (die ich von meinen CDs [ohne iTunes]) auf meinen iPod gespielt habe zuzugreifen?


			
				Iceripper hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das hat mit dem Kopierschutz zu tun.


Gekaufte Dateien vom Apple Musikstore sind mit der FairPlay DRM Technologie geschützt, das bedeutet aber nicht das man nicht auf die Musikdateien zugreifen kann/darf. Es wird die Nutzung der Dateien eingeschränkt; so kann man die Musikdateien z.B. nur auf 5 unterschiedlichen (autorisierten) Rechnern abspielen. Der Zugriff auf die Dateien vom iPod (z.B. MP3s) ist aber überhaupt nicht geschützt.

Gruß


----------



## Iceripper (5. September 2006)

Hu,

der Zugriff auf die MP3´s ist sehr wohl geschütz.
Wenn ich jetzt mein IPod bei dir am Rechner anschließen würde, könntest du die Musik zwar hören, aber nicht auf legalem Weg auf dein Rechner ziehen.

Nicht Lgeal ist es, weil man den Kopierschutz von Apple dabei umgehen muss, was die EULA verletzt.

Andy


----------



## deepthroat (5. September 2006)

Iceripper hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hu,
> 
> der Zugriff auf die MP3´s ist sehr wohl geschütz.


Bei mir nicht.


			
				Iceripper hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nicht Lgeal ist es, weil man den Kopierschutz von Apple dabei umgehen muss, was die EULA verletzt.


Von welchem Kopierschutz sprichst du denn? Ich kann doch im Disk Modus ganz normal auf die Dateien zugreifen und diese auch auf meinen Rechner kopieren.

Gruß


----------



## Andreas Späth (5. September 2006)

Soweit ich von iPodnutzen und aus Foren weis, kann man keine MP3s die mit Itunes auf den iPod geschickt wurden einfach wieder runterkopieren.
Sprich, das was du auf dem iPod anhören kannst, kannst du ohne "Spezialsoftware" nichtmehr runterholen.

Wenn du MP3s einfach im "Festplattenmodus" auf das Gerät spielst, kann man diese damit nicht anhören. Dafür allerdings auch wieder vom Gerät runterziehen wie von einer normalen externen Festplatte.

Und ich denke nicht das Apple dieses System in letzter Zeit geändert hat.

Diese Kopierschutzmethode ist einer der Hauptgründe warum ich mir nie einen iPod anschaffen würde


----------



## Iceripper (5. September 2006)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Soweit ich von iPodnutzen und aus Foren weis, kann man keine MP3s die mit Itunes auf den iPod geschickt wurden einfach wieder runterkopieren.
> Sprich, das was du auf dem iPod anhören kannst, kannst du ohne "Spezialsoftware" nichtmehr runterholen.
> 
> Wenn du MP3s einfach im "Festplattenmodus" auf das Gerät spielst, kann man diese damit nicht anhören. Dafür allerdings auch wieder vom Gerät runterziehen wie von einer normalen externen Festplatte.
> ...




Genau das meine ich...
Thx DJ Teac

Andy


----------



## deepthroat (5. September 2006)

Gut, ich benutze kein iTunes sondern andere Software um Musik auf meinen iPod zu spielen und dann auch mit dem iPod anzuhören. Ich bezweifle aber stark das iTunes noch irgendetwas besonderes mit den Dateien anstellt so das diese dann nicht mehr mit anderen Programmen vom iPod herunterzuladen wären. MP3 Dateien unterstützen kein DRM - deswegen kann man die Dateien auch ganz normal wieder vom iPod kopieren und anhören. Wo soll da das Problem sein?

Die Dateien liegen auf dem iPod unterhalb des versteckten Verzeichnisses "iPod_Control/Music".

Siehe http://forum.ecoustics.com/bbs/messages/34579/138629.html

Gruß


----------



## partitionist (5. September 2006)

Hab mein I-Pod zurückgesetzt, kann jetzt im explorer auch auf den datenträger zugreiffen. 
Welche Software könnt ihr mir empfehlen, ausgeschloßen ITunes. 
Und wie bekomme ich Bilder auf mein I-Pod


----------



## deepthroat (5. September 2006)

partitionist hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab mein I-Pod zurückgesetzt, kann jetzt im explorer auch auf den datenträger zugreiffen.
> Welche Software könnt ihr mir empfehlen, ausgeschloßen ITunes.
> Und wie bekomme ich Bilder auf mein I-Pod


Ich benutze wie gesagt YamiPod. Es gibt auch noch Floola und Ephpod. Siehe http://www.softpedia.com/get/IPOD-TOOLS/

Ob eine der Alternativen zu iTunes auch Fotos iPod-gerecht zum iPod senden kann, weiß ich nicht.

Gruß


----------



## Iceripper (5. September 2006)

Hu,

ein sehr gutes Programm ist noch der Anapod Explorer.
Ist aber soweit ich weiß (nur) Shareware.

---> http://software-portal.faz.net/ie/41573/Anapod_Explorer
hier gibt es Informationen dazu, und zu anderen iTunes alternativen.

Andy


----------



## partitionist (5. September 2006)

Hab bei mir YamiPod gestartet, aber es steht bei mir "IPod not connected" obwohl mein IPod angeschlossen ist. Das komische dran ist, wenn ich IPod anschließe steht im Display ganze Zeit "Bitte nicht trennen" als wär mein IPod von einem Programm genutzt. 
Ist der IPodService überhaupt notwendig


----------



## deepthroat (5. September 2006)

partitionist hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab bei mir YamiPod gestartet, aber es steht bei mir "IPod not connected" obwohl mein IPod angeschlossen ist.


Welchen iPod hast du denn überhaupt?





			
				partitionist hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das komische dran ist, wenn ich IPod anschließe steht im Display ganze Zeit "Bitte nicht trennen" als wär mein IPod von einem Programm genutzt.


Das ist im Disk Modus völlig normal - wie bei einem USB Stick auch muß man den iPod abmelden bevor man das Gerät vom Computer trennt. (in der Task-Leiste auf das Icon mit dem grünen Pfeil klicken, den iPod auswählen und warten bis dann "Das Gerät kann jetzt sicher entfernt werden erscheint" bzw. der Warnhinweis "Do not disconnect" auf dem iPod erlischt) 


			
				partitionist hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist der IPodService überhaupt notwendig


Was ist das denn?

Gruß


----------

